# Harvard II/T-6A Texan



## maniac779 (14 Feb 2007)

If I am not mistaken, the Harvard II is a derivative of the T-6A Texan. (they sure do look the same anyway)

I am just curious, what are the differences between those aircraft? Performance? Cock pit layout?... or is it just the paint scheme?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Feb 2007)

I think it's just the paint scheme...  I have the initial Harvard II Instructor Course Books here and they say Texan II on it...

Max


----------



## tank recce (14 Feb 2007)

The Texan is in fact a variant of the Harvard. The obvious visible difference is the straight edge of the lower rear canopy, vs the curved edge of most of the Harvard models. I believe there were some powerplant differences as well.

If you like, I could put you in touch with my father, who has written a book on the Harvard family of aircraft.


----------



## Crimmsy (14 Feb 2007)

Exactly the same airframe and engine, just a different avionics package. Going from memory, the CT-156 has an ADF and a second VOR that the US T-6A doesn't have. Oh, and a nicer paint job


----------



## Zoomie (14 Feb 2007)

tank recce said:
			
		

> The Texan is in fact a variant of the Harvard.



While correct - I believe you are referring to the original WW2 models of said aircraft.  This topic is geared towards the 21st Century version produced by Raytheon and packing a 1100SHP P&W PT6 Turbo-Prop.

CT-156 has a few avionics changes and also has prop-deice. Apart from that, essentially the same aircraft.


----------



## maniac779 (14 Feb 2007)

Do said avionics changes change the layout of the panel/switch locations substantially?


----------



## Crimmsy (14 Feb 2007)

Nope, a few less knobs on the audio control panel is about it.


----------



## Looking4Higher (14 Feb 2007)

Hey guys, 

The Texan II and the Harvard II are both the same airframe made in North America by Raytheon (same company that produces the King Air line of products) under contract by Pilatus (Switzerland).  The Texan II and Harvard II are derivatives of the Pilatus PC9 MkII.  If you were to go to the Pilatus web site (which I will include below) there is a quick overview of tech data available.  Also, any aircraft manufacturer will, within limits, modify the aircraft to meet the needs of the customer.  So it is not to hard to believe that Pilatus/Raytheon would manufacture the same airframe but will have different options/mods for each individual customer.  

Keep in mind that the "PC9" family of aircraft are in service not only in North America as the Texan/Harvard II but the Saudi's, Auzzie's and Slovenian  just to name a few also use them as a training platform also.  

I have also seen a picture of the PC9 with a variety of weapons for it to be fitted with.  I will try to find it.  

Here is the link!

http://www.pilatus-aircraft.com/html/en/products/index_32.asp?NavL1ID=31&NavL2ID=0&NavL3ID=0&NavL4ID=0&NavL5ID=0&NavL6ID=0&L=1

Cheers!

Still Looking


----------

